
Xbox One S All-Digital Edition - bdz
https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2019/04/16/xbox-one-s-all-digital-edition/
======
kposehn
Frankly I’d prefer this over one with an optical drive as I’ve no use for them
any longer. Digital all the way.

